# Whelen Super 500 TIR6 - returns to default pattern?



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Just installed two Whelen 500 TIR6 split amber/amber. I would both light heads on the same phase. I connected ground, power (via dash toggle direct to 12V, not ACC). I connected sync (gray) wires together. Then connected scan-lock wires together, with a pigtail running to a dash pushbutton switch, then to power side of toggle switch, direct 12V). I select the flash pattern I want by pushing the dash button momentarily. Problem is when I turn the lights off, they seem to default back to the original flash pattern.  Is there a way to retain the previous flash pattern when turning them off and on and maintain ability to advance the pattern whenever I want? THanks.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i do belive that by connecting the select wires together it will cause issues


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

kitn1mcc;1385554 said:


> i do belive that by connecting the select wires together it will cause issues


Do you mean the sync wires?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

i don't believe the scan lock wires should be connected. the sync wires stay connected, and choose the pattern via one sync wire. i am going to look on whelen's site just to double check


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah do not keep the sync wire together they will cause issues and go back to the default pattern. get them to what setting you want them and tape or wire nut the and of them so they cant touch anything


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

If you go to the Whelen web site:

*Scan-Lock*™ - This lighthead has a special set of flash patterns, with each pattern available in two modes; Phase 1 and Phase 2. The patterns are changed with the WHT/VIO wire. To advance to the next pattern, apply +12VDC to the WHT/VIO wire for less than 1 second. To cycle backwards to previous patterns, apply +12VDC for more than 1 second. To reset to the factory default pattern, turn off power to the lighthead. While applying +12VDC to the WHT/VIO wire, turn the lighthead back on. Continue to apply voltage to the WHT/VIO wire for 5 seconds. All lightheads configured to display the Phase 1 mode of a given pattern will flash simultaneously. Any lightheads configured to display the Phase 2 mode of a pattern, will alternate with any Phase 1 lightheads with the same pattern.

*Sync* - To sync two lightheads, configure both lightheads to display the same Phase 1 pattern. With the power off, connect the GRY wires from each lighthead together. When the lightheads are activated, their patterns will be synchronized. To configure the two lightheads to alternate their patterns, advance the pattern of either lighthead to the Phase 2 mode of the current pattern.

To understand how to use the SYNC feature with more than 2 lightheads, the principles will be applied to a sample system consisting of 4 lightheads. 2 are mounted on the rear, driver side of the vehicle and 2 mounted on the rear, passenger side of the vehicle.
With all the wiring complete, turn on the 4 lightheads. As shipped from the factory, all the lightheads will simultaneously display the same pattern (Signal Alert / Phase 1). To configure, for example, the passenger side lightheads to alternate with the driver side lightheads, change the flash patterns for either the passenger or driver side lightheads to Phase 2 mode of the same pattern.

Additionally:

The Scan-Lock™ wire should be connected to a normally open momentary switch (customer supplied).


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

heres the problem......changing patterns on the fly...

ditch the momentary pattern button and pick a pettern and stick with it...WHELEN had issues with changing patterns on the fly.....

NOVA however does not....ask me why....i donno....but its how it is...


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

You might be right, Dissociative. I tried disconnecting the sync wire, advancing the pattern to my choice, but when I shut off the lights it defaults back to start. I tried disconnecting one scan lock wire, reconnected the sync wire and only one light head will advance patterns (reasonable). Still defaults back to start when turned off. 

So how do I set it and forget it? I'd be happy with that.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

one of the schematics on whelen's site showed each lighthead having their own momentary switch. Not sure if that would help anything or not.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd seriously consider disconnecting the Scan-Lock wires and making sure they're insulated from contacting anything.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

I ment to say the "scan lock" wire but it wont let me edit my post


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

I had the same problem with my TIR3's Solved the problem by wiring them up to an external Sho-Me LED flasher and putting all the light heads on steady burn.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I've tried it all. Advancing the pattern, then disconnecting just the scanlock wires. Still defaults. Disconnected sync and scanlock, still defaults. disconnected sync only, still defaults. Disconnected with them on, disconnected with them off. I think I've tried every combination. Thankfully my desired pattern is only 6 patterns away from default (verses at the end of the 69 choices LOL).

I like the lights, but not having the ability to sync the lightheads and remain on the chosen pattern is ridiculous.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

Simple Solution send them back to whelen


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

nrplowguy;1388799 said:


> Simple Solution send them back to whelen


Or, set them to steady burn and wire them to an external flasher.


----------

